# Bank statement in black and white instead of color



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am a British citizen and applying for Category A salaried employment wife settlement visa.

Is it a problem that my 11 months Bank statements are in Black and White instead of colored?

I will have them stamped by the bank but I am concerned that because it is Black and White it might raise any kind of questions.



Kind Regards


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are they originals that you received by post?


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you for your reply 

Yes they are originals that I received by post.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You only need 6 months of bank statements if you are applying under Category A and as long as they are originals it shouldn't matter if they are in colour or black and white.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

Question along the same lines - my fiance has about 4 or 5 that he received by post from later in the year of 2014 (we are applying under category B), the rest of the pay slips were moved to a new electronic system his job implemented earlier this year which he will have to print from his home computer. Would he need to get those slips signed by his boss? Would it be better to just get all of them signed including the ones he received by post? Just don't want to confuse the ECO.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you. I am going to go ahead and use the originals Black and white.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

ktorres926 said:


> Question along the same lines - my fiance has about 4 or 5 that he received by post from later in the year of 2014 (we are applying under category B), the rest of the pay slips were moved to a new electronic system his job implemented earlier this year which he will have to print from his home computer. Would he need to get those slips signed by his boss? Would it be better to just get all of them signed including the ones he received by post? Just don't want to confuse the ECO.


I think it is best to have all of them signed and stamped by the manager or HR director and also if the new electronic payslips have different format to the previous ones you need to explain the difference in the cover letter and also any proof from work that confirms format changes. I have seen cases that has been refused because of different formats in payslips.


From Appendix FM

3.3.7. Payslips must be original formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer’s name, or be accompanied by a letter from the employer, on their headed paper and signed by a senior official confirming they are authentic.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

See, the thing is, they look exactly the same as the previous pay slips that he got via post. The only difference is some were by post and some are from the electronic system online. Same company, same everything. But yes, I was thinking if we just get them all signed, it would be much easier. And the company will be typing up a letter with his job contract and his pay rate. I can ask him to just have them add in the fact that they changed the payroll system to all electronic beginning earlier this year. Not an issue. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## nick965 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a problem with online printed bank statements, even tho they where stamped by the bank to validate them, took me three days to get some crappy stamp from them which the border agency rejected, this was two and a half years ago. 

We now need to renew the Visa, this time I played hard ball walked in to the branch told them at the desk I needed 2 bank statements on good quality letter headed paper stamped and also a letter from the bank manger confirming the balance.

I also mentions I would not be leaving the bank till they gave me them 

They told me this was impossible because they no longer have letter headed paper for security reasons in any Halifax branch in the UK. this is when the shouting began, they threaten to have me removed by the police I said call them now I want the publicity. 

Anyway after 1 hours 40 minutes I walked out of the bank with 2 bank statements on good quality letter headed paper stamped and also a letter dictated by me from bank manger confirming the balance and explaining how to read a bank statement .

They also gave me £75 compensation for my inconvenience.

last time it took weeks for the border agency to sort this out, so 1hour 40 minutes well spent.


----------



## arisk01 (Feb 10, 2015)

nick965 said:


> I had a problem with online printed bank statements, even tho they where stamped by the bank to validate them, took me three days to get some crappy stamp from them which the border agency rejected, this was two and a half years ago.
> 
> We now need to renew the Visa, this time I played hard ball walked in to the branch told them at the desk I needed 2 bank statements on good quality letter headed paper stamped and also a letter from the bank manger confirming the balance.
> 
> ...


I applied in Hangzhou in March with just the transaction history and online bank statements printed. I didn't get a stamp, though I asked for one and was refused, so decided to risk it. Approved with no problems in the end.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

nick965 said:


> I had a problem with online printed bank statements, even tho they where stamped by the bank to validate them, took me three days to get some crappy stamp from them which the border agency rejected, this was two and a half years ago.
> 
> We now need to renew the Visa, this time I played hard ball walked in to the branch told them at the desk I needed 2 bank statements on good quality letter headed paper stamped and also a letter from the bank manger confirming the balance.
> 
> ...



When you had the first application rejected? Did you reapply or appeal.


Thanks


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

I decided to wait until I get the original official colored bank statements. Do I need to get those signed and stamped as well?


Kind Regards


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As long as your receive bank statements by post whether colour or black and white they are considered original. Originals don't need to be verified.


----------



## lornaabigail (Nov 7, 2014)

I recently got my husbands spouse visa approved; I had 5 colour original bank statements and 1 printed from branch because it hadn't been issued yet-that one was black and white and stamped from the bank.

I also had electronic payslips from both my jobs (I applied under cat a with 2 jobs). For one set of payslips I had a letter from work stating that they were genuine but did not have a letter for the other set of payslips from my second job. Neither were stamped either, I just printed them off. 
Everything was fine, spouse visa approved ??


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

lornaabigail said:


> I recently got my husbands spouse visa approved; I had 5 colour original bank statements and 1 printed from branch because it hadn't been issued yet-that one was black and white and stamped from the bank.
> 
> I also had electronic payslips from both my jobs (I applied under cat a with 2 jobs). For one set of payslips I had a letter from work stating that they were genuine but did not have a letter for the other set of payslips from my second job. Neither were stamped either, I just printed them off.
> Everything was fine, spouse visa approved ??


I think you can consider yourself very lucky 

I think it depends on the ECO mood dealing with the case and also the visa center work load.


----------

